# Cold water waders



## double-b (Jul 5, 2012)

Lookin for a good pair of cold water waders for the money that won't break the bank. Don't use them in warmer months but wanna start wading early spring until the water heats up. Any suggestions??


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Simms G3

Fleece under neath. Insulated hunting socks. Make sure boots are about two sizes larger than normal. If boots too tight your feet will get cold.

Two layers if water temp under 58 degrees.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

^^^^ this


----------



## kkersh (Apr 5, 2012)

Dryft waders just got in a new stock. They sold out last year!


----------



## JAG_36101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Frogg toggs 
You can get a good pair under 200


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Get you some hodgmans


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

bobbrown0311 said:


> Get you some hodgmans


These are really inexpensive and can last a few years.

I personally have made the change though to GulfCoast waders. Lite, but strong enough to last. Can't see spending all those C notes on Simms. They're good...just not me.

Plus I'll only wear waders from 65 degrees and below. Its wet wading Time now. Think the surf has hit 70 already. You may not need any just yet.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> These are really inexpensive and can last a few years.
> 
> I personally have made the change though to *GulfCoast waders*. Lite, but strong enough to last. Can't see spending all those C notes on Simms. They're good...just not me.
> 
> Plus I'll only wear waders from 65 degrees and below. Its wet wading Time now. Think the surf has hit 70 already. You may not need any just yet.


Lightweight, breathable, and strong double reinforcement in crucial stress spots... Bought a pair 3 years ago and they are still going strong. NO WAY you could ask for more from a pair of sub-$100 waders. If you want to get hands on and try on, I know HookSpit carries inventory at their League City location on 518 .... Or just go the Gulf Coast Waders website they are good people.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I used Orvis waders for years until they stopped making extra tall sizes. I now use Simms and have been pleased. Neoprene waders are very warm, but down here, you don't need them.


----------

